# Pump octane #'s and Octane Boost



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

According to the Spec-V Owner's Manual, we are supposed to fill the Spec-V's up with 93 octane gas. until Iraq becomes the 51st state...... i know that i can't afford 93 octane every pump and i know many of you can't either and feel the same. so are there any insights about Octane rates and the use in Spec-Vs? IVe heard that the "Phantom" 10hp in spec-V are due to more aggrresive timing and ECU settings and should use 93 octane. Also, how many of you use Octane Boost bottles from off the shelf at Local Auto parts stores? i use it quite often and i do feel that there is a bit more punch than regular gas. should i keep using that stuff? is it safe? what brand do you recommend? please...any insights ....explanations....opinions....beefs...praises...ect...


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

oh....so every one fills up with 93? what are you all rich? anyone? care to fill me in?


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

I fill up w/ 93 most of the time, but use 89 sometimes, it not a problem. Some people run w/ 87 and don't have a problem. Your knock sensor will retard timing anyway if there is a problem but u won't even notice.

If Altima can run on 87 we should be able too!!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I run on 93, but then again I have an SE with 19* timing so I have to


----------



## SilverBullitt03 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well I use premium all the time in my Spec. I remember back when I was learning about the obdII it would do exactly as stated, advance timing untill it heard a knock, then back the timing off and start all over again. The generic time for the cycle was 15 secs. OBDIII perhaps could be faster to start advancing but one sure fire way is to get a computer scanner and watch what the timing does with different octane levels. Unfortunatly, my Matco scanner hasn't received the updated catridge for the Spec, to plug and play, and do some independant studying for myself. The real question "IS" how much hp is lost running tanks of 87 vrs 93? Perhaps a nissan mag would like to challenge this thought and put the mistery to an end. Another factor is this for me its 20 cents greater for premuim and well I put in 6-7 gals usually which is about 12 dollars. The point is for the differnce .20 makes at 6 gals is only a $1.20 difference. I dont know many octane boosters that sell for $1.20 but I am not a big fan of a lil more methane that the octane booster's like to use, in my gas system, 10% is enough of that crap in my tank!! 

Just my two cents


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

well, I have filled with premium and octane booster every time I ever put gas in my car except the very first fill up from the dealership.... they paid for it so I just put in the premium and I was new to the car and didn't notice anything. Also, I am not rich, after all the taxes and what not I pull in around $1100 a month and I average 12 hours a day 6 days a week.... F-14's suck.... Every day they fly they break(can't be the prick pilots that think they're their personal toys.....) so we have to work more to fix em


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

well shoot.... at least you guys GET 93 octane gas.... in California... all we get is 87, 89, AND 91!!!! 91 is as high as it goes!!! If i could get 93 octane at the pumps.... I WOULD BE SO HAPPY! be greatful for your good gas! later.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

why dont you use octane boost?....if you car willing to spend 4 bucks extra every pump.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

well... because my car says to use premium... so i trust premium gasoline as opposed to a lower octane and a fuel additive... plus its less hassle to use premium than it is to buy an octane booster everytime i want to fill up.... i dunno.... i'll prolly use premium AND an octane booster when I race my car for the first time.... gotta get a helmet first....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

No need for octane booster in your car, 91 octane should be plenty. No need for a helmet in a 15 second car either


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

word of advise, use the grade gas your manul says to use. All the prefomance numbers and ECU settings are tuned on that grade gas. ECU will adjust for lower grade gas, but that means a sacrafise in perfomance and engine longevity


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

well... Im not buying a helmet because it will be more safe... but because in San Diego... you have to have a helmet to race at the track.... at least the one they do at qualcomm stadium.... I don't know about else where...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Are you sure you need a helmet? Most places only require a helmet if you run 13's or so, and a rollcage if you run 11's. We are talking about the dragstrip right? At race tracks you do have to have a helmet, so if that's what your planning then you're right.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

Well, I know it's an 1/8 mile drag... i dont know what else, they might have a slolom or something. I havent gone yet... but its only 15 bucks and they do it everyother friday night and you can run as many times as you want... if you want to go an watch its 5 bucks to get in.... Its supposed to be an alternative to the street racing scene in San Diego.... ive heard from lots of people who have been that you need a helmet though, no matter what... check out www.racelegal.com for all the accurate info...


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

is the performance differance between 87 and 93 octane really noticable? any other felt differences?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^ Yes and better gas mileage.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I use 87 in my spec and I've never had a problem. Put premium in it at first and when I went to 87 I never noticed a difference. I don't really trust additives so I don't use those either.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

It's a good thing not to trust additives. Many are cheap junk in a flashy bottle ... and watch out for methanol which can be corrosive to fuel systems.  

Anyway, even if the octane boost products aren't overpriced snake oil, they are a very expensive way to boost octane. 

Discussion of various adds:

http://theoildrop.server101.com/cgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=5;DaysPrune=45

The only adds I use is a little fuel cleaner (Red Line or Schaeffer) and isopropyl alcohol in the colder months.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah, i'm only using brand name Octane boosters cuz i dont trust the wierder ones. and i use the best fuel system cleaner possible. but i think i'm gonna start adding Premium gas now that prices have gone down alittle.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

Just a comment on octane booster, the points scale on the bottle doesn't directly relate to the increase of octane. An increase of 10 points is actually 1 octane.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> *is the performance differance between 87 and 93 octane really noticable? any other felt differences? *


YES!!! You will notice if you run 87 for a while and switch to 91+ octane your gonna notice much more pep. Personaly, my car ran like crap on 87 octane, so bad it missed a couple of times. Always run 89 or better now. Peace.


----------



## smittywitaspec (May 8, 2003)

I use 93 every time. If you think about it you are not really saving any $ by using less. Say it's 10 cents cheaper to use 89 thats about a buck a tank. Not worth it to me.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

plus u get better gas mileage when u use higher octane which will make up for that buck


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

Also, I fill up with cali's 91 octane premium and use some "go go" or something octane booster, Go Go something, i forget, I just call it go go juice... but Ive done that every time... anybody know if it is any good?? or is it one that will foul my stuff up, on the back it says it boosts up to like 7 so I figured it was good until i seen somebody say points aren't octane ;( 10 points=1 octane... that blows... is there any good octane boosters??


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

Nos makes good stuff but i can't find anywhere that sells it aorund where i live ...so i started using 93 octane


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

You can get the NOS brand shit at checker/shucks/kragen auto stores but $10-12 bucks is a lot for it, and i think it's dumb how they have an "Off-Road" one and a "Racing" that are the exact same shit. As far as at the pump, just always use 91, or 93 if your lucky enough to have it available to you. You will get better gas mileage and better performance, and it's only a few bucks more per tank. All we have here in AZ is 91 but there used to be a "76" around here that sold 100/unleaded for like 2$ more per gallon. For daily driving just use the highest u can get at the pump and then if you are going to take your car to the track that nite buy the booster and add the whole bottle to less than half a tank. That's what I do and I can tell the diff. Don't just stop at the gas station on the way to the track and add the booster, make sure you drive around for a little while after you add it, before you race. If you really want some power just piss in your tank and hold on.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I just tried that piss in the tank thing and I don't notice any difference other than the stinch out of the exhaust?? and people looked at me funny too??? I told them it is to help performance though... They don't know anything.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

;-)


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm not rich but I find a way to spend 120 bucks a month only on 93-94oct fuel. I use fuel additives once in a blue moon but there really not nessesary. Since I've filled up my car when I drove home from the dealership with 9 miles on it I've used at least 93oct. It's only a little over 2 dollars more a fill up...Well closer to 2.50 but its worth it.


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

I run 94 octane, though 91 is probably the max necessary. Besides, it is for the long term benefit of the engine to run a higher octane...less buildup, better engine function. Anything I buy at Autozone short of the towels to wipe of my car scare me. That being said, I have never used the octance boosters, enough to say one way or another. 
One more thing, make sure that the gas you use comes from a company that doesn't use additives (i.e. BP, Marathon, Speedway, SuperAmerica, your local Sterling store...) I usually go with Sunoco or Shell (who knew that Ferrari winning the 2002 championship on Shell race gas could make me want to buy it...)

Peace out, laters.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Indepentent test show that Cheveron and Mobil have the cleanest, best gas in the US... Shell was number 4 on that list. Just to let everyone know...


----------

